# montera floppyn

## linga

Jag behöver hjälp med att montera floppyn. Eller, rättare sagt att montera den med rätt inställningar. Jag lyckas med att montera den men filerna och mapparna är helt f***ed up, med tusentalsfiler på typ 2GB och konstiga filnamn.

```
/dev/floppy/0   /mnt/floppy    auto    noauto,ro,user,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850    0    0
```

Vad behöver jag ändra för att få det här att funka?

Jag måste ändra vissa filer på floppyn för att kunnna köra emerge --sync.

----------

## kallamej

Följande funkar för mig.

```
/dev/fd0    /mnt/floppy    vfat    noauto,user,codepage=850,noatime    0 0
```

Är lite nyfiken på vad du behöver floppyn till för att köra emerge --sync.

----------

## linga

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Är lite nyfiken på vad du behöver floppyn till för att köra emerge --sync.

 

Det är brandväggen som är på disketten och jag behöver öppna port 873.

Dina inställningar funkade inte något bättre.   :Sad: 

Om jag startar xffm från en konsol så får jag följand felmeddelande (det är 12 filer och 3 mappar på disketten och 8 sådana felmeddelanden)

```
** (xffm:4002): WARNING **: !xfdir->gl[j].pathv || !xfdir->gl[j].en
```

Vad göra?

----------

## kallamej

En del datorer äter floppys till frukost... Funkar den i andra datorer eller har du samma problem med andra floppy? Vilken kernel? Använder du moduler eller inkompilerat? Du har inte iptables installerat på hårddisken? I värsta fall kan du köra emerge-webrsync.

----------

## linga

Jag har kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 och har floppy-supporten som en modul. Jag har även iptables installerat. Vad gäller andra datorer så har jag inte möjlighet att på ett enkelt sätt prova en annan dator, men jag har råkat boota från floppyn en gång på den här datorn så den borde ju fungera, och så har jag ju brandväggen som blev ombootad för några veckor sedan utan problem. Innan jag började ändra i fstab så var förresten felmeddelandena annorlunda, nånting om illegal iocharset, invalid iocharset eller nåt liknande

----------

## kallamej

Får du några fler felmeddelanden i dmesg?

----------

## linga

Hmm.. Det kunde jag ha kollat lite tidigare:

```
FAT: Filesystem panic (dev fd0)

    invalid access to FAT (entry 0x000094e4)

attempt to access beyond end of device

fd0: rw=0, want=38147, limit=2880
```

Vilka moduler förutom floppy, fat och vfat behövs?

----------

## kallamej

Förutsatt att det verkligen är FAT på disketten så ska det räcka med det. Vad får du för dmesg om du ändrar till auto i fstab?

----------

## linga

Det ser ut som förut:

```
#dmesg | tail

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev fd0)

    invalid access to FAT (entry 0x000094e4)

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev fd0)

    invalid access to FAT (entry 0x000094e4)

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev fd0)

    invalid access to FAT (entry 0x000094e4)

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev fd0)

    invalid access to FAT (entry 0x000094e4)

attempt to access beyond end of device

fd0: rw=0, want=38147, limit=2880
```

Och som sagt, det går att boota från den så det är inget fel på hårdvaran.

Undrar om det fungerar med genkernel-2.6.18-r4? Då skulle jag ju kunna ändra inställningarna ändå, men det vore ju ändå bra om jag kunde använda ordinarie kerneln till det också, det kanju bli jobbigt i längden..  :Sad: 

----------

## linga

Nope, det funkade inte heller

----------

